

APM Agentuur (Advertising Pays Me) - vercikemper
https://www.adpays.me/

======
vercikemper
APM Agentuur is the first ad agent worldwide who strives to build a just
relationship between a customer and a business advertiser without resellers.
The APM Agentuur is your personal agent in advertisements. They want to
establish fairness in relationships between you and advertisings.

------
vercikemper
It's free to get your own ad board. You receive 90% of each banner display on
your board. APM Agentuur have 10% to maintain the operation. You set priority
of ads you'll see on your board. No unsolicited advertising guaranteed.

------
vercikemper
No referrals. No pyramids. No fake clicks gathering. It really works.

